# Borneo - Kota Kinabalu?



## ValHam (Jul 26, 2015)

Have a ten day trip to Borneo in November.  Have booked a resort in Kota Kinabalu - Any great day trips or overnight trips?  Interested in wildlife - cultural etc.  The day trips seem very expensive - Can you get out to see the Orangutans without taking an expensive tour.  can someone recommend a private guide.  We could always leave the hotel and stay somewhere for a couple of nights - Thanks


----------



## travel maniac (Jul 27, 2015)

PM me and I can send you a pdf of LP's Malaysia travel guide (that includes KK). I personally liked Kuching much better than KK but spent only a couple of days in KK.

You should visit Air Asia's website regularly as they have cheap regional fares. I took a flight from KK to Sandakan which was @US$10/each way. You can go to Sepilok from Sandakan (see below).

I didn't go to Orang-Utan rehabilitation centre in Sepilok but it is supposed to be nice. The Rainforest Discovery centre (RDC) in Sepilok is very good. There are some nice resorts in Sepilok (paganakan dii and Sepilok Forest Edge resort). I stayed at Paganakan dii and it was very good.


----------

